
Survey: Cloud Native Application Development - Ramiro
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeVAfZTARMxDuqVl_Etukgk-JstcpHhOlxE2CVd2eYNrCxvwA/viewform?usp=sf_link
======
Ramiro
We're conducting a survey with the community to learn more about how you build
Cloud Native applications, what you enjoy about it and the challenges that
you're facing. We'll be sharing the results publicly once the survey closes.

------
streetcat1
Is there a way to do cloud native without using kubernetes?

~~~
Ramiro
Yeah, you can use other container orchestrators and still build cloud native
apps. Although in practice, almost everyone uses Kubernetes.

~~~
streetcat1
why would you want to introduce legacy from the get go?

~~~
Ramiro
I don't think you should. But some organizations have legacy needs and might
be using other orchestrators. Or K8s might not be a good fit for them for
whatever reason.

